# Best Cars for Making It to 200,000 Miles



## arto71

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/best-cars-for-making-it-to-200-000-miles-115393188437.html


----------



## Dan Uphoff

Sorry i majorly dissagree with that article. Every nissan ive had has gone over 200k with just regular normal maintenance. My pathfinder was at 275k, and my wifes g20 is closing in on 185k. Even my sentra i use for uber is over 150k and still running fine. Prius takes more than maintenance when you have to replace that crap battery.


----------



## puber

There are people, who know nothing about their cars and get ****ed by their family mechanics.
Then they come back to that scumbag again and again.

Most of the repairs are due to dishonest car mechanics, not because the cars are bad


----------



## zandor

I bet it's more of a "cars people who subscribe to Consumer Reports most often put 200k on in less than 10 years" list. CR's survey only covers cars up to 10 years old, so that's an average of 20k a year. Their survey also only includes CR subscribers.

The cars on that list are all 4-cyl non-lux sedans and mommy/daddy cars. No Lexuses, no Acuras, no pickups, etc. Aside from the missing RAV4 and the ding on the Civic Hybrid, the list is the compact hybrid, compact sedan, midsize 4-cyl sedan, compact SUV, midsize SUV, and minivan from Honda and Toyota. They are what you would expect a middle class family with a long commute to buy if they took CR's recommendations at face value and had low cost of ownership as their top priority.


----------



## rtaatl

I believe most modern cars these days would make 200k without too many issues....with exception to the Chevy Spark, I knew a couple of people with those and they almost literally blew up around 30k. 

Other than that even Hyundai and Kia seems like a fair bet to go the distance. No more Excels or Sephias from back in the day. Or better yet that crappy Ford Escort with the motorized seatbelts..lol! What a joke.


----------



## Lidman

Honda Civics are durable. Unfortunately Uber detests them.


----------



## zMann

Lidman said:


> Honda Civics are durable. Unfortunately Uber detests them.


Maybe because they're good))


----------



## elelegido

zandor said:


> I bet it's more of a "cars people who subscribe to Consumer Reports most often put 200k on in less than 10 years" list. CR's survey only covers cars up to 10 years old, so that's an average of 20k a year. Their survey also only includes CR subscribers.
> 
> The cars on that list are all 4-cyl non-lux sedans and mommy/daddy cars. No Lexuses, no Acuras, no pickups, etc. Aside from the missing RAV4 and the ding on the Civic Hybrid, the list is the compact hybrid, compact sedan, midsize 4-cyl sedan, compact SUV, midsize SUV, and minivan from Honda and Toyota. They are what you would expect a middle class family with a long commute to buy if they took CR's recommendations at face value and had low cost of ownership as their top priority.


Exactly; this study holds no water scientifically and its results are therefore highly unreliable.


----------



## elelegido

Dan Uphoff said:


> Sorry i majorly dissagree with that article. Every nissan ive had has gone over 200k with just regular normal maintenance. My pathfinder was at 275k, and my wifes g20 is closing in on 185k. Even my sentra i use for uber is over 150k and still running fine. Prius takes more than maintenance when you have to replace that crap battery.


Nissan used to be good, before it was taken over by Renault. From 80k to 150k miles my G20 needed only $80 of parts to keep it going, apart from maintenance items.

Lots of horror stories regarding Nissan reliability since Renault got its hands on it though.


----------



## Showa50

Dan Uphoff said:


> Sorry i majorly dissagree with that article. Every nissan ive had has gone over 200k with just regular normal maintenance. My pathfinder was at 275k, and my wifes g20 is closing in on 185k. Even my sentra i use for uber is over 150k and still running fine. Prius takes more than maintenance when you have to replace that crap battery.


2000 Xterra, 220k and still chugging. Surprisingly I use to do Lyft's in it.


----------



## zMann

All cars are good until need to be fixed)


----------



## Jay2dresq

Dan Uphoff said:


> Sorry i majorly dissagree with that article. Every nissan ive had has gone over 200k with just regular normal maintenance. My pathfinder was at 275k, and my wifes g20 is closing in on 185k. Even my sentra i use for uber is over 150k and still running fine. Prius takes more than maintenance when you have to replace that crap battery.


Except it is very rare that a Prius needs a replacement battery. Most Priuses go to the scrapyard with perfectly good battery packs in them. There are Priuses out there with over 300,000 miles on the original packs. Heck, there's a Ford Escape Hybrid (my car) owned by a security company that has over 500,000 miles on the original pack. Please don't run your mouth about stuff you don't understand. The hybrids that have historically had pack longevity issues are the Hondas - particularly the 1st generation Insight, and the mid 2000's Civic Hybrid.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

A chevy caprice could go at least half a million.


----------



## Tommy B

There is no such thing as good cars or bad cars! Well, for sure the stronger the motor and heavier the car, you will have a longer lasting car, but you need to remember one thing, you will be driving in the city and too many stop and go, so *Trans and Engine* will be abused more often, then the car which has over 120,000 highway miles. I only suggest low low miles cars to use for this work, Toyota with zero miles will give you a 2 years of none head-ache rides. Toyota Avalon and Camry Hybrids are the only way that you can make money yet not be scared of seeing any surprises warning lights. In Chicago, %90 of the Cabs use, Camry and Nissan Altima, i drove both for few years, unless they had over 150,000 miles, i never went in for service when i drove them, remember 150,000 miles as a Cab only means it's 1 year old or max 1 1/2 year. lol You will make around $700 a week driving for Uber then u have to pay for the Gas, which is around $20 daily, new hybrids gives u $12 to $14 daily. However, once you have over 100,000 miles your gas mileage will go up and you need to spend %30 more on Gas, weather is hybrid or not! Do not buy Korean cars, they only last the 2 years, then you are stocked with a car which has zero retail value.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Any car you've been ubering in full time for 2 years straight will have no retail value when you're done.


----------



## Tommy B

Jay2dresq said:


> Any car you've been ubering in full time for 2 years straight will have no retail value when you're done.


Not true, if your car was Brand New or almost New, except the high miles, which there is always someone who don't mind the high miles if they car still looks great.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Problem is Ubering is hard on a car. The clients think nothing of dropping their $hit on the roof of your car, scratching up your paint while they try to organize themselves while getting in or out. They don't take their pens out of their back pocket before sitting in your car. They slam doors, and don't attempt to knock the mud off their shoes in bad weather... After all, its not their car. I agree, there is nothing mechanically wrong with a 2 year old car with over 100,000 miles, but it will look very worn and tired on the inside.


----------



## bilyvh

Take a look at this website, these cars don't die:
http://www.taxiforsale.nyc/inventory.aspx

2009 Ford Escape Hybrid Base 4dr SUV
400,000 miles
$2,600

2010 Toyota Prius I 4dr Hatchback
370,761 miles
$3,900

2010 Nissan Altima Hybrid Base 4dr Sedan
331,140 miles
$3,700


----------



## Tommy B

Prior Taxis, these have titles marked as Taxi, so no one in right mind would buy them, Uber cars if never been painted will be worth a lot more, no holes or CB or Gandulf Computer mark, etc.. Some even have dividers in the rear seats. by the way Hybrids after 150,000 miles is consider junk and need to be replaced, ****** say by 170,000 miles and engine if oil change was done each 3000 miles, 250,000 miles this only on Nissan Altima and Camry the rest forget about them


----------



## bilyvh

Tommy B said:


> Prior Taxis, these have titles marked as Taxi, so no one in right mind would buy them, Uber cars if never been painted will be worth a lot more, no holes or CB or Gandulf Computer mark, etc.. Some even have dividers in the rear seats. by the way Hybrids after 150,000 miles is consider junk and need to be replaced, ****** say by 170,000 miles and engine if oil change was done each 3000 miles, 250,000 miles this only on Nissan Altima and Camry the rest forget about them


You are assuming that an Uber car will take less abuse than a taxi? I would argue highly against that, especially for an individual who does this on a full-time basis: the Uber car is a taxi, it undergoes the same abuse as a taxi. It's funny that you say most of these cars should be garbage, but the truth is they are actually recycled, at least here in NYC I know individuals who buy these used yellows and paint them green and now they become the 'green boro taxis' essentially the same thing as yellow except that they are not allowed to pickup passengers on the island of Manhattan (below certain streets) and airports. These cars are just impossible to destroy.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Tommy B said:


> by the way Hybrids after 150,000 miles is consider junk and need to be replaced,


Why is it people continually hate on older and/or higher mileage hybrids? The horror stories are limited to very few makes & models (Honda, I'm talking to you!). Look at that Ford Escape Hybrid with 400,000 miles. If the pack went out at 150,000 miles, the taxi company would not lay out the cash to fix it. That 400,000 mile Escape Hybrid is on the original pack, and I bet it is still operating within its design parameters.


----------



## limepro

I still see daewoos driving around Miami that I'm sure are over 200k and worth $5.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Every Daewoo in the US is technically recalled. It was found that there's a defect in the seat belts, but this didn't come up until after Daewoo had already pulled out of the US market, and therefore had no dealer network left to do the repairs.


----------



## azndriver87

those ford videos, seems like pure advertisement paid by ford

There's no way a car driven for more than 230,000 miles, the engine parts shines like it was new.


----------



## Jay2dresq

They didn't tear apart the gasoline motor. The parts shown were taken out of the sealed electric motors.


----------



## elelegido

Tommy B said:


> Well, for sure the stronger the motor and heavier the car, you will have a longer lasting car


That's what Detroit thought in the 70s. Didn't work out too well.


----------



## brikosig

Dan Uphoff said:


> Sorry i majorly dissagree with that article. Every nissan ive had has gone over 200k with just regular normal maintenance. My pathfinder was at 275k, and my wifes g20 is closing in on 185k. Even my sentra i use for uber is over 150k and still running fine. Prius takes more than maintenance when you have to replace that crap battery.


260,000 miles on my V6 infiniti, (nissan).


----------



## Jay2dresq

elelegido said:


> That's what Detroit thought in the 70s. Didn't work out too well.


I still have my first car, a 1981 Buick. Biggest problem I have with it is the emissions system. Buick was playing with a computer controlled carburetor, and could never get it to work properly. 2 years later they decided to give up and put fuel injection on that engine.


----------



## elelegido

Jay2dresq said:


> I still have my first car, a 1981 Buick. Biggest problem I have with it is the emissions system. Buick was playing with a computer controlled carburetor, and could never get it to work properly. 2 years later they decided to give up and put fuel injection on that engine.


Getting carbs set up correctly is a fine art. I used to sell motorcycles; whenever I got one in with problems any more complex than blocked jets I'd just junk the entire bank of carbs and get another from eBay.


----------



## Jay2dresq

elelegido said:


> Getting carbs set up correctly is a fine art. I used to sell motorcycles; whenever I got one in with problems any more complex than blocked jets I'd just junk the entire bank of carbs and get another from eBay.


In the 90's, after a rebuild of the carb failed, I had my mechanic put a new one in. The part alone was $1,800. At this point, if it gets bad enough for me to bother doing anything about it, I'll just convert it to fuel injection.


----------



## bezi_NY

Mercedes is KING!!!!!

http://oppositelock.jalopnik.com/million-mile-250se-coupe-is-socal-owners-daily-driver-1572711112


----------



## doyousensehumor

To no one in particular... what does having a vehicle "last" 200k mean to you? Do you consider a vehicle an appliance like a refridgerator that if it breaks you go to the store and buy another one? Or equipment that you can repair no matter what breaks on it? Or somewhere in between? Think of it as being a 1 car fleet manager. Big fleet managers have this to a science. Many aircraft are used until the frame is considered too old. Yet are still reliable. Airlines wouldnt use them if they weren't still cost effective. 

One way you could go is buy a lower milage used car and sell it every year. Rack up 60k or so and switch it hopefully before it needs repair. Or keep it several years until it hits 400 or 500k. Transmission goes out? Battery pack goes bad? No big deal just replace it. To me it's like replacing the batteries in a tv remote.


----------



## cybertec69

zMann said:


> Maybe because they're good))


Maybe because they are 2 small.


----------



## Jay2dresq

doyousensehumor said:


> To no one in particular... what does having a vehicle "last" 200k mean to you? Do you consider a vehicle an appliance like a refridgerator that if it breaks you go to the store and buy another one? Or equipment that you can repair no matter what breaks on it? Or somewhere in between? Think of it as being a 1 car fleet manager. Big fleet managers have this to a science. Many aircraft are used until the frame is considered too old. Yet are still reliable. Airlines wouldn't use them if they weren't still cost effective.
> 
> One way you could go is buy a lower mileage used car and sell it every year. Rack up 60k or so and switch it hopefully before it needs repair. Or keep it several years until it hits 400 or 500k. Transmission goes out? Battery pack goes bad? No big deal just replace it. To me it's like replacing the batteries in a tv remote.


Its more like replacing the batteries in a dollar store pocket calculator. Yes, you can replace the batteries, but the batteries will likely cost you more than you paid for the calculator. If you buy a brand new pack, it could be more than the car is worth. The price on new packs is falling as battery technology improves and gets cheaper. Also, low mileage used packs are plentiful in scrapyards from wrecked vehicles, and refurbished packs are cheaper too. There's lots of options available out there now.


----------



## Fauxknight

And you don't have to replace all the batteries at one, if you can narrow down which cells are bad you can replace those individually. Some places do this for just a few hundred bucks. Again most hybrid batteries are pretty much there for the life of the vehicle. Honda has had some issues, usually with defects early on that are replaced under warranty.

Daewoo was purchased by GM and is now GM Korea, they did the designs for all the smaller Chevy vehicles (Spark, Aveo, Sonic, and Cruze).


----------



## zandor

Sort of. GM Korea does do a lot of the design work on GM's small Chevy cars, but Opel in Germany works with them and Detroit is involved as well. In other words, they're a lot better than most of the Daewoos were now that Detroit and Opel are watching over them. If nothing else, their crash test scores are a lot better.


----------



## Fauxknight

Yes, they have some extra (experienced) assistance and oversight and it has helped to improve them. I haven't looked, but I assume the actual manufacturing process, at least for the American market, is completely out of their hands as well.


----------



## doyousensehumor

I meant the "replacing batteries in a remote" analagy to fixing a car instead of selling it. Not just Prius. A lot of people consider a car totaled when the repair excedes the value of the car. And i get it. Most shops charge 80$ per hour. And use new parts for everything. Im saying if you have a stratagy... either will work.

What im talking about is the per mile expence for repair vs depreciation of a car. Control you repair labor costs and use discretion what does get replaced.

For me i can repair any componit of a car 5-10 years old and operate at lower per-mile average cost than some one with a deprecation based expence on a car new less than 5 years old. Fuel pump goes out? I will drop the tank myself and replace it for $80. Engine or transmission bad? I go used. 300 to 700 depending on car.

I think there is a way to do a depreciation based stratagy.
One way is buy at 75k miles and sell at 150k *before* its run down. There shouldnt be too much repairs other than tires and fluids.

The Prius i drive almost every day is a 328K mile cab. Suspention is tight and runs great. Just as good as one with 50k miles. It has a small rattle in the trunk though. Burns a half quart of oil per week too. No biggie. Last week the brakes and windshield were replaced. Thats the only thing i know of thats been repaired in over 6 months of me driving it. Yes the battery pack has been replaced but only once. Original motor and trans. This car is driven 24 hrs a day. Forget about the gas milage--i recommend a Prius based on you can beat the shit out of it and it still reliable.


----------



## doyousensehumor

Simpler answer: I would figure out what an engine or transmission replace costs. If you don't think its cost-worthy to repair, sell the car before that happens and buy a newer one. Dont find out how long it lasts.


----------



## Kia21

Jay2dresq said:


> Any car you've been ubering in full time for 2 years straight will have no retail value when you're done.


Basically I don't think no car was built to do uber we take fares that cabbies even reject


----------



## dboogie2288

This article is crap. I checked out when it had the honda odyssey on there. are you effing kidding me?! those things had bad trannys left and right. Though, I guess the article DOES open with, "any car will last as long as you throw enough money at it"....guess that's the philosophy of this article.


----------



## Someone

Lidman said:


> Honda Civics are durable. Unfortunately Uber detests them.


They do? Why? Honda and Toyota both make many very dependable vehicles with even minimal maintenance. Finding and honest and good mechanic is very important for any vehicle.


----------



## J.D.

Toyota Matrix or Prius. Matrix is cheaper with lots of room for stuff, comes in handy when taking people to airport, saves them from getting an UberXL because of their luggage. Keep fresh oil in it, it'll last 400k.


----------



## Someone

I'm assuming the people bashing any car having over 200,000 miles on it has never owned a Toyota Tacoma or Camry.. or a Honda Accord.

There are so many things to take into account with vehicle longevity, and anyone that thinks all vehicles are built the same really must not know much about vehicles.


----------



## alex589

Dan Uphoff said:


> Sorry i majorly dissagree with that article. Every nissan ive had has gone over 200k with just regular normal maintenance. My pathfinder was at 275k, and my wifes g20 is closing in on 185k. Even my sentra i use for uber is over 150k and still running fine. Prius takes more than maintenance when you have to replace that crap battery.


My CVT died on 1.5 year old Nissan Note at 44k. Nissan extended warranty for older car with CVT b/c CVT on Nissan total garbage. (see link below)

http://www.nissanassist.com/vehicles.php?menu=5


----------



## Clifford Chong

Gasoline engines seem to be more reliable than hybrids or electric vehicles - probably cause they've been on the market much longer and engineers have been designing them for centuries.

But anything that's safe and dependable works I guess. I would prefer MPG over anything though.


----------



## azndriver87

Clifford Chong said:


> Gasoline engines seem to be more reliable than hybrids or electric vehicles - probably cause they've been on the market much longer and engineers have been designing them for centuries.


It's not "more reliable" it's becaue hybrids and electric vehicles have more parts needs to be replaced. Although Toyota Prius you may need to replace the hybrid system more often, but you'll have to replace the gasoline engine.


----------



## Fauxknight

Depends on the hybrid in question, a Prius is a lot more reliable long term than a lot of companies gasoline only vehicles. Hybrids do have more components, but they also distribute wear much more efficiently, with lots of it going to the electric motors which are nigh indestructible.


----------

